# Địa chỉ triệt lông vĩnh viễn tại Nhật Bản cho người Việt



## hanguyen (9/9/21)

*Có rất nhiều chị em người Việt từng **triệt lông vĩnh viễn tại Nhật Bản** nhưng lại nhận lấy kết quả không xứng đáng với số tiền và thời gian đi lại mà họ bỏ ra. Tại sao vậy? Đơn giản vì họ không quan tâm đến công nghệ triệt lông. Đây mới chính là yếu tố quan trọng hàng đầu quyết định việc xử lý hiệu quả được "vi-ô-lông" hay không.*

*Triệt lông vĩnh viễn tại Nhật Bản - Công nghệ IPL - SHR là gì?*
 Đánh bay vi-ô-lông với công nghệ IPL-SHR sử dụng ánh sáng sinh học với nhiều ưu điểm vượt trội giúp bạn:

·        Triệt sâu tận gốc các tế bào Melanin

·        Se khít lỗ chân lông giúp da trở nên mịn màng hơn

·        Làm trắng, trẻ hóa và giảm thâm vùng da triệt

·        Đánh bay những vùng vi-ô-lông “ngang ngược” ngay lần đầu tiên






*Quy trình triệt lông vĩnh viễn tại Nhật Bản bằng ánh sáng SHR - RI BEAUTY SPA KAWASAKI*
Các nàng đang học tập hay làm việc ở Nhật muốn triệt lông vĩnh viễn tại Nhật Bản, hãy yên tâm khi đến với Ri Beauty Spa - *Spa triệt lông tại Nhật Bản* nhé. Ri Beauty Spa cam kết bạn sẽ thấy hiệu quả rõ rệt sau khi điều trị với các bước:

Bước 1: Thăm khám, tư vấn:

Các chuyên viên sẽ thăm khám nhằm xác định tình trạng cụ thể của lông trên cơ thể, từ đó tư vấn liệu trình phù hợp cho khách hàng.

Bước 2: Làm sạch vùng triệt:

Làm sạch vùng lông cần tẩy để cho quá trình hấp thụ các bước sóng một cách tối đa, mang lại kết quả triệt lông cao.

Bước 3: Cạo cùng triệt:

Nếu lông quá dài, các chuyên viên sẽ cắt tỉa bớt để quy trình triệt lông được thuận lợi hơn.

Bước 4: Bôi gel lên vùng da triệt:

Bôi một lớp gel trong suốt và mát lạnh lên vùng da để làm dịu da, giúp quá trình triệt lông nhẹ nhàng và không bị đau rát.

Bước 5: Chiếu ánh sáng IPL:

Các chuyên viên sẽ điều chỉnh tần số cho phù hợp với tình trạng lông trên da, sau đó chiếu ánh sáng đến vùng lông cần triệt.

Với công nghệ ánh sáng IPL, Ri Beauty Spa sẽ giúp bạn "dọn sạch" vi-ô-lông vùng da nhạy cảm nhất. Ri Beauty cam kết:

*Quy trình 5 bước an toàn, vệ sinh chuẩn y khoa*

·        Tiết kiệm chi phí gấp 4-5 lần so với tự tẩy tại nhà, không phát sinh phụ phí

·        Tận hưởng, thư giãn dịch vụ trong không gian riêng tư, ấm cúng

·        Nhanh chóng trong vòng từ 10-30 phút

·        Không đau - Không bỏng rát

·        Không gây dị ứng

·        Trọn gói áp dụng cho các vùng nách, tay, chân, bikini, toàn thân…

·        Liệu trình không giới hạn số buổi

·        Triệt lâu lâu dài, giá rẻ

*ĐẶC BIỆT: Bảo hành trọn đời - Giữ da láng mịn - Tiết kiệm chi phí* *chỉ từ 4 Man*

Nếu bạn gặp bất cứ vấn đề nào về *dịch vụ triệu lông Ri Beauty spa* vui lòng liên hệ  qua hotline: 070 4790 6868 để được chuyên gia thăm khám và tư vấn miễn phí nhé!

Địa chỉ: 〒212-0016 神奈川県川崎市幸区南幸町２丁目１０−１２

Email: ribeauty.jp@gmail.com

Website:  www.ribeauty.jp


----------

